# Cottage Time - lots of pics!



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

This past weekend I was lucky enough to head up to our family cottage with my boyfriend and Molson who is now 5½ months old. My parents were also there with their 2yr GR, Skoker. 

We are fortunate enough to have our own lake in the middle of our property so Molson and Skoker spent lots of time swimming, fetching and hiking through the trails. I brought the camera with an empty memory card and came home on Sunday with close to 500 pictures of the dogs alone. It was so hard trying to narrow down the pictures to post on here! Considering these were all taken with a cheap Casio point & shoot camera, I was quite pleased with the way they all turned out.

Hope you enjoy!

p.s. In the 7th picture, you can see both dogs swimming... Molson is the closer one (still too chicken to go far from the dock) and Skoker is the little dot wayyyy in the background. The 2nd last picture is Molson with the zoomies just after coming out of the lake!


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

..I can't wait to get my guys to the lake!

Beautiful pictures & it looks like they had a wonderful time. I bet they were tired.

How many blackfly, mosquito & deerfly bites did they come home with??????:yuck:


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Beautiful pictures - looks like they had a blast. You are very lucky to have a place to go to like that. Yep I'm a little jealous.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Great pics. It looks like a dog's paradise.


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Looove the pictures! # 1-5-6 and 11 are my fav!  Molson is such a sweet heart! We're also going to our cottage in 2 months! Can't wait to take Molly there!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Gwen said:


> ..I can't wait to get my guys to the lake!
> 
> Beautiful pictures & it looks like they had a wonderful time. I bet they were tired.
> 
> How many blackfly, mosquito & deerfly bites did they come home with??????:yuck:


Tired? Molson is still in a coma! lol My mom said he looks like a little kid at a wedding because you could tell he was just exhausted from all the fresh air and exercise but he didn't want to go to sleep, afraid to miss anything. 

The cutest thing about the whole weekend was that the two dogs were practically joined at the hips and didn't leave each others sides! We had to separate them at night in 2 different cabins or else they probably would have been playing/wrestling/chasing each other all night.

As for bug bites, I don't think they got too many of them, believe it or not! My bug bites are a different story. The horseflies were NASTY! I have a huge chunk of skin missing on the back of my hand from one  Just before we went up there I had a freak out thinking that Molson had fleas, so I bought a small tube of this flea/tick/mosquito stuff from PetSmart so I used it on the top of his shoulder blades and it seemed to work pretty good. I only saw a few deer flies and mozzies land on him the whole weekend, and he doesn't appear to have any bites.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

It looks like they had a blast!


----------



## Kelbys'Dad (Jan 19, 2009)

Wow! What a wonderful place to get away. Looks like the dogs were in heaven with all the exploring and swimming etc. Molson has such a sweet face and Skoker has a regal look to him. Nice pics......and nice job.

Yes, I too am envious.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Those are some fantastic pictures and Molson is such a cutie. I love the one of him laying on the ground with the go away sign behind him. It looks like it was a great vacation.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

BeauShel said:


> Those are some fantastic pictures and Molson is such a cutie. I love the one of him laying on the ground with the go away sign behind him. It looks like it was a great vacation.


That's my favourite too! He was not a happy camper when I kept sticking the camera in his face especially during the only nap time he had all weekend.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Beautiful pictures! Molson and Skoker look like they are great buddies  They must just love getting together!!

Whereabouts is your cottage?? Up in Muskoka?


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Wow... what lucky puppers... looks like they had an absolute blast!!!! Still in a coma lol... they sure do give it their all don't they??


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That looks like a perfect golden get away spot. I'm sure Molson learned lots from his older and more experienced uncle.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

mm03gn said:


> Beautiful pictures! Molson and Skoker look like they are great buddies  They must just love getting together!!
> 
> Whereabouts is your cottage?? Up in Muskoka?


Just saw this post now as I'm going back through my pics of Molson on here (I miss him a lot today!)
Yep, it's in Muskoka just East of Bracebridge.


----------

